# Powermatic 143 band saw table part needed



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a Powermatic Model 143 band saw that I purchased used several months ago. It works very well, but it is missing the round center piece that fits into the top of the table around the blade. I'm not even sure what to call it, and I can't find anything like it on eBay. Anyone know where I might scare one up, or do I need to have one made for it?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 24, 2013)

It is a called an insert. 

Here is a page of same. Should be able to find for the Powermatic if they are not the same as most others.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17458


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 24, 2013)

The insert is pretty much standard size  on most saws. The ones from Rockler will fit your saw. Price is right also. Once you get them you can easily copy them for much less. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## Kroll (Feb 24, 2013)

I seen on the net a person cut them close to size using aluminum,drill a center hole and bolted them togeather.Chuck them up in a wood lathe turn them to size all at once.Cut the slot up to the hole for the bolt,pretty neat----kroll


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> The insert is pretty much standard size  on most saws. The ones from Rockler will fit your saw. Price is right also. Once you get them you can easily copy them for much less. ------ "Billy G"



Rockler lists separate part numbers for Delta and Jet saws. Any idea which one matches the Powermatic?

Thanks for the help
Tom


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 24, 2013)

Likely the Jet as they are both owned by the same people. Just measure the inner lip ID and the OD of the main hole.


----------

